# My new boy



## Luvmypups (Jul 3, 2008)

This is my newest boy Kane, he was rescued from a kill shelter, has been in 4 homes already, I'm his 4th and is only 9 months old. Some dog did a number on him cause he has scares all over his body but they are healing well. Hes thin but over time he will fill out. Hes deaf so maybe thats why hes been pushed around so much. Hes just a lover and wants to please. He gets on great with my other pets and they love him in turn.

Elaine


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like maybe he has found his forever home! Great going Kane!


----------

